# Doing finish work on granite plate .....



## toolznthings (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi All,

A easy way to get a nice finish on parts or establish a flat surface is to use a granite plate and self adhesive " Stick & Sand " papers for palm sanders used in the wood shop. The above is a Norton product, but there are many other brands. 
Shown is a small 9" x 12" plate with the paper attached to the granite so I can remove mill marks on my next upcoming engine project. Inexpensive granite plates are just about everywhere these days so no need to use the one for layout work and inspection. I have the granite on rubber matting so it will not move when moving the part back and forth on the abrasive.


----------

